# Removing GTO Side Markers



## dallascajun (Dec 13, 2004)

Are the GTO Emblems placed on the sides of the vehicle removable much like dealer emblems, or are they anchored through the sheetmetal? I'm thinking about pulling mine for a cleaner look, as well as the 5.7 on the rear.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

im willing to bet there is a hole there. look at the holden. it has a side marker light there.


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

I wouls also like to pull mine but have them painted to match the body(BLK)then reinstalled,,more stealthy killer gear :cool


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

There IS a sidemarker light hole under the side badges so I don't think you want that to show instead of the emblem. To answer your question about how they are attatched, They are just the same as most of any emblems/badges on the new cars and applied with two sided tape. :seeya:


----------



## C'Ville GTO (Jan 5, 2005)

Try this thread from LS1GTO.com forum: 
http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1100
I am also interested in removing the side badges and replacing with functional side lamp markers. It will make the car more illusive. Most poeple who come up to look at the car have no idea that it is a Pontiac, let alone a GTO. Having the rear GTO badge remain would be the only exterior identifier for the car.
Seller from Aus selling them in ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36607&item=4519130091


----------

